# Sitting here (mostly) bursting with pride...



## kvanlaan (Sep 2, 2007)

When we went to Hawaii to get Esther's US passport taken care of, we went to Chilis for the first time in about 5 years. Near the end of the meal, nine-year-old Esther was taking care of Anneliese and was walking around with her.

About a week after we got home, Esther came up to Elizabeth and said that she had something to confess. She was very distraught and sobbed and sobbed. While she had been carrying Anneliese, Anneliese had batted a framed photo off the wall and it had fallen and broken. Esther had not said anything, we had no idea. She had just left it where it lay and no one was the wiser.

Elizabeth told Esther she had to make it right. They looked up the address of the restaurant, drafted up a letter of apology, wrote it up (she wanted to make things right, pay for the damage, was sorry for what she'd done, included my email address), and mailed it off.

Today we got this email:



> Dear Esther,
> 
> You are my hero ! I think your parents should be extremely proud of the way that you have chose to handle this situation. Your gracious concern to write your letter is to be commended. I am so proud of you and feel this shows just how far you will go in life. You do not owe anything, on the contrary I owe you a huge THANK YOU.
> 
> ...



There's stilll plenty of work to be done (the confession should have come immediately, among other things), but it gives me great hope to see this reaction to wrongdoing in her!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 2, 2007)

Thankful to God that Esther has a conscience that is pricked when she sins.


----------



## Arch2k (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## turmeric (Sep 2, 2007)

What a good testimony to the people at Chili's, admittedly late, but even that's a good testimony - she apologized.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Sep 2, 2007)

Wonderful to read, so heartwarming.

May God work in all our children's lives, by His grace and for His glory!

JH


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Richard King (Sep 2, 2007)

That is awesome. I needed to hear something like that today.


----------



## Ivan (Sep 2, 2007)

Richard King said:


> That is awesome. I needed to hear something like that today.


----------

